# Wireless interference with computer



## anweledig (2 Apr 2009)

I have a Cateye wireless computer fitted on the bike and it normally works fine. Tonight it decided to tell me I'd stopped moving and that time was either rushing or standing still. I checked the sensor unit, reset it etc and then realised that as it was just after sunset I had put my headlight on to flash (it was still quite light and it was more so that I would be seen than needing it to see by). When I put the light off the computer worked normally again - a few checks and it seems that the headlight (a cateye 610rc) is interfering with the computer - grrr.

Has anyone else had this problem and (hopefully) fixed it?


----------



## BIGSESAL (2 Apr 2009)

I not had this problem before. If the headlight does appear to be the problem I would be quick in writing an email to Cateye. I mean why would you make a range of products for bikes where some products reduce the effectiveness of others? It doesn't really make that much sense.


----------



## PatrickPending (2 Apr 2009)

yep had this before - some lights give out enough electromagnetic interference (EMC) to swamp out the RF signal from the transmitter. Something to do with switching in the LED driver.

Also had some wireless units say I've gone 250Km/hr through traffic lights and am going 35KPH when stationary near an electric fence (the kind used for livestock!).

possible cures - move the computer away from the light as far as realistically possible (ie not both on same side on handlebars)

use light in continuous high power mode only (low power modes often have the LED switch on and off at a rate high enough to be inperceptable by the eye - but will make the light appear dimmer)

make sure the transmitter is close to (as realisrtically ppossible) to the computer and in line of sight.


----------



## killiekosmos (2 Apr 2009)

My max speed has been recorded at 75mph (while sitting stationary beside a car at traffic lights. Lots of electrical 'things' cause interference with wireless speedometers


----------



## Will1985 (2 Apr 2009)

Wireless computers also go haywire if you ride near radio masts. The Wychbold antennae in Worcestershire interfere for about 4km in each direction.


----------



## Cubist (2 Apr 2009)

I put mine on the bread bin, and it promptly switched itself on and got up to 74.1 mph. It was surrounded by electrical gadgets at the time, low-voltage under-shelf light system, a Blackberry, two mobiles and a microwave. My helmet mounted mini-led's from Tesco also tend to set it off to 74.1mph.


----------



## Randochap (3 Apr 2009)

Why I use wired computers.


----------



## Headgardener (3 Apr 2009)

Randochap said:


> Why I use wired computers.


Me to. Much prefer a solid connection.


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Apr 2009)

Can't say I've had a problem with mine (Cateye), the only time I recall I had a 2nd one I'd bought for the other bike in the front pannier (which is asking for it tbh).


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Apr 2009)

I was thinking of buying a Cat Eye strada wireless, but I use a Polar HRM (with a coded transmitter /chest strap). Has anyone had problems with HRM signals interfering with wireless computers?


----------



## Mike Rudkin (3 Apr 2009)

Yesterday,when stationary beneath an over-head power cable,the heart rate on my Cateye V3 jumped from 120 to 199 :-)


----------



## HJ (3 Apr 2009)

youngoldbloke said:


> I was thinking of buying a Cat Eye strada wireless, but I use a Polar HRM (with a coded transmitter /chest strap). Has anyone had problems with HRM signals interfering with wireless computers?



Yes, it is known to be a problem with wireless computers...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Yes, it is known to be a problem with wireless computers...



indeed, i was put off them while riding a borrowed bike with a wireless cateye comp over the forth road bridge. at the crown, my speed dropped to 9mph (from about 15) and then accelerated up to 96!


----------



## anweledig (3 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. At least I know it's not just me  

I have both on the same spacesaver bar on the front of the bike so will have to think of a way of moving one of them to get more distance between them I think. It does seem like pretty cr*p design if the same company makes to devices to fit on the bike and one effectively knocks out the other so I think a letter to Cateye is also going to be heading out this weekend.


----------

